# Rescue in Houston



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are two GR rescues in Houston, and one in Austin. He should call and talk to them before ruling out the possibility of adopting from one of them. The children's age rule may be flexible depending on the dog they want.

If not rescue, then he could check the Craigslist for Houston area, I know some members on this board have adopted off Craigslist successfully. You just have to ask a lot of questions and make sure it's not a scam. 

Petfinder.com is a good source also. But check with the Golden rescues in person first.

*Gold Ribbon Rescue* Austin Texas
*Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc* Southeastern Texas, Houston and surrounding areas
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston *Houston and Southeast Texas


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the listings of the rescues in Texas

*TEXAS *​*Dallas/FW Metro Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*North Texas, south to Waco and west to Albilene*Gold Ribbon Rescue*Austin Texas*Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc*Southeastern Texas, Houston and surrounding areas*Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston*Houston and Southeast Texas*Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas*North and East Texas, Oklahoma​ 
Thank your fiance's boss for wanting to rescue a golden.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I recommend Golden Beginnings based on my experience when I lived in Houston. Great group, lots of dogs (sadly). The other rescue group in Houston is affiliated with the local golden retriever club, but in the past (not sure about now) got little support and was essentially a 1-woman operation.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I emailed the people at GRRH about one of the dogs they have there (Boomer) I wanted to know his age and just a little more information. All I got back was an application form for adopting an animal.

Am I doing this wrong, will a rescue not give me information if I am not registered to adopt?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I DO NOT KNOW ABOUT THE RESCUES IN HUSTON, BU I DONATE TO THE GOLD RIBBON RESUCE IN AUSTIN. SOME OF YOU MAY HAVE READ THESTORY I POSTED EARLIER ABOUT THE 4 GOLDENS FUND IN HOME WITH DEAD OWNER AND 5TH DEAD DOG. THE DOGS WERE DYHYDRATED AND NEARLY STARVED, PICKED UP BY ANIMAL CONTROL AFTER DISCOVERED. ANIMAL CONTROL DID CALL GRR AND THEY AME AND GOT THE DOGS. LAST TIME ANYONE KNOWS THE OLD MAN WAS ALIVE WAS DEC. 2 WHEN HE CALLED HIS VET TO TELL HIM THAT THE ONE, CRUNCHIE HAD DIED. VET TRIED CALLING BACK, NO ANSWER. THE BODY OF THE MAN, THE DEAD DOG AND THE 4 LIVE ONES WA FOUND jAN. 15 AFTER MAILMAN REORTED TO POICE THAT THE DOGS HAD STOPPED BARKING AND THE OLD MAN HAD NOT BEEN PICKING UP HIS MAIL.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

We actually tried with 3 different rescues before going to a breeder. The fact that we have young kids always disqualified us even though we could give a great home to a puppy/teenage golden  I understand the reason behind it but it was still disappointing.

Gold Ribbon in Austin won't adopt to people in Houston because they have to do home visits. They will just refer to Golden Beginnings.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it's pretty typical for the rescues to ask you to fill out the adoption application first before going any further. Helps to know people are serious about wanting to adopt and not just asking questions for curiosity sake.

They may also have some type of automated response that sends out a generic reply based on the subject.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And the dogs you see on the website probably have adoptions in process and might not be available by the time you put in your application.


----------

